# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Semillas de café mejoradas

## roland

VENTA DE SEMILLAS DE CAFE RESISTENTES A LA ROYA AMARILLA 
Variedades:caturra, catuai ,Gran Colombia, Costa Rica 95, Catimor, Limaní,obata, tupi,Bourbon,sidamo,geisha Castillo,villasarchi,típica, pacamara 
Contamos con Certificación del personal en Buenas Prácticas de Producción y Manejo de Semillas de Café 
Registrados como comerciantes de semillas ante la autoridad nacional en semillas INIA. 
Envíos a todo el Perú, por olva courrier.
Envíos internacionales por SERPOST.
Las semillas serán aplicadas con preventivos: Kaptan + Flutolanil + Fipronil. 
Presentaciones de 1kg.Temas similares: VENDO SEMILLAS DE CAFE Semillas de Café Certificadas SEMILLAS DE CAFE resistentes a la roya Artículo: Nacieron 99 mil crías mejoradas de alpacas SEMILLAS DE CAFE RESISTENTES A LA ROYA

----------


## tonyb

Son muy buenas semillas, tengo un sitio https://nicelocal.ca/ que tiene buenos proveedores en Canada

----------

